# Fastest!!!!1



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

so im very interested....whose got the fastest GOAT on these here forums.....come on....state your stats (HP torque 1/4th mile and 0-60 and w/e else you want!)


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

ooh, good topic. Mine's stock, I doubt it breaks any records.


----------



## MLegere (Mar 25, 2006)

I just wish I had a GTO, No one here in Houston seems to have any..


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

I know Steve had a bad ass goat. He's defiantly one of the top fasest.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

smitty seems to have one of the best numbers, well that anyones that i have seen anyway.... but then again there are some members that have already gone the turbo route...... so who knows.. good topic though


----------



## MaximumPwr (Oct 13, 2005)

MLegere said:


> I just wish I had a GTO, No one here in Houston seems to have any..



Lot of goats here. If you looking at buying, Champion Pontiac on 1960 just east of 45 always has some in stock. I bought a 2006 silver M6 from them a few months ago. They were pretty nice people. They did alot to work with me.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Mine was, Smittys is now, I think he runs 11.6's.....
but, I have a friend (DFWGTO) who's very modest and we haven't made it to the track, he pulled on Fatbitch......


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

On this forum I would say Doc has the fastest. especially if turning the wheel is required.

Also 05GTO has a Maggie on his. Not sure what his times are, but I am betting he is in the running. 





I think Brents car on the other forum is the fastest I have heard about.


----------



## QwkRed05GTO (Oct 17, 2005)

dealernut said:


> On this forum I would say Doc has the fastest. especially if turning the wheel is required.
> 
> Also 05GTO has a Maggie on his. Not sure what his times are, but I am betting he is in the running.
> 
> ...


I think mine was one of the fastest from the factory. Would be curious to have some dyno #'s. Best run last fall was 13.03 @ 108 (bone stock). Now with Lingenfelter CAI, exhaust & tune I ran a 12.91 @ 109. Two of my buddies with similar mods run 13.2 - 13.3. Going to the track April 5th with some new rubber and I hope to improve.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Of all the GTO's on the continental U.S. it would be Ken's (Cartek) black 04, which runs a 9.77 at 141 ish.....


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

MLegere said:


> I just wish I had a GTO, No one here in Houston seems to have any..


Try Texan Pontiac in Humble (North Houston).


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

MaximumPwr said:


> Lot of goats here. If you looking at buying, Champion Pontiac on 1960 just east of 45 always has some in stock. I bought a 2006 silver M6 from them a few months ago. They were pretty nice people. They did alot to work with me.


That Champion dealership didn't take me serious, so they lost a sale. I guess they thought I was too young to afford it.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

This is a good topic...what I would like to know though who has the fastest with "basic mods" (i.e. CAI, exhaust) and with "advance mods" (nos, turbocharger, etc.)....


Any takers?


----------



## GTO1_OHIO (Oct 10, 2005)

GOATGIRL said:


> This is a good topic...what I would like to know though who has the fastest with "basic mods" (i.e. CAI, exhaust) and with "advance mods" (nos, turbocharger, etc.)....
> 
> 
> Any takers?


LS1GTO.com has exactly that list as a sticky in its drag racing section.

two of the fastest are out of Jacksonville.


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

first time every herrrrrrreee we go

r/t .623
60'2.03
330 5.6+1/8 [email protected]
1000 11.18
1/4 [email protected]arty: well i think its good. if i had about 70 or so passes, i belive i have a 12 sec car. what about guys/gals


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

Smitty is pretty fast 

People just seem to be getting faster and faster. I hope to be fast one day 

http://www.ls1gto.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14617


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Phil2 Is in the very Low 11's I think
He's Running a Pro-Charger


----------



## L.A.gto (Mar 28, 2006)

Don't know my exact numbers, but can easily dispatch unsuspecting corvettes and also a supra.


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

i will let you know in May when i take down Radio......... :cheers


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> i will let you know in May when i take down Radio......... :cheers


Hehehe, of course I can tell the story a couple of ways...
If you beat me, then big deal, you beat a 4 cylinder, 4 door Neon.....
But, when I beat you, you got beat by a SRT4....
... it's really a win-win for me.:lol: :willy: 
P.S. Just want you to realize that you will need sticky tires as this will be done on the track, I had two of Ft. Worth's finest follow me all the way to my house yesterday evening....


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Hehehe, of course I can tell the story a couple of ways...
> If you beat me, then big deal, you beat a 4 cylinder, 4 door Neon.....
> But, when I beat you, you got beat by a SRT4....
> ... it's really a win-win for me.:lol: :willy:
> P.S. Just want you to realize that you will need sticky tires as this will be done on the track, I had two of Ft. Worth's finest follow me all the way to my house yesterday evening....


yeah but i have learned through my years that the story always goes the way the teller wants it told  either way i will be so happy to be home you could beat me a 100 times wouldn't faze me one bit...... Steve my friend there is fun to be had, and a track sounds like a lot of fun.... 

i don't know about the sticky tires but i am planning on new tread the day after i return....... keep your ears open! arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

purplehaze said:


> yeah but i have learned through my years that the story always goes the way the teller wants it told  either way i will be so happy to be home you could beat me a 100 times wouldn't faze me one bit...... Steve my friend there is fun to be had, and a track sounds like a lot of fun....
> 
> i don't know about the sticky tires but i am planning on new tread the day after i return....... keep your ears open! arty:


:cheers


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

Burke Bradley is one of my customers in Missouri City, Texas, and he has the worlds fastest GTO. He has an 04 IBM with 850 something RWHP and broke the 200 MPH barrier. He was in the shootout last month against the Hennessy Viper and the Ford GT. For more info on his car, go to http://www.motorsporttech.com/

arty: :cheers :cool


----------



## QSGTO (Nov 21, 2005)

This link is for the previous engine package. Now he has a 455 LS2 block with a turbo.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

QwkRed05GTO said:


> I think mine was one of the fastest from the factory. Would be curious to have some dyno #'s. Best run last fall was 13.03 @ 108 (bone stock). Now with Lingenfelter CAI, exhaust & tune I ran a 12.91 @ 109. Two of my buddies with similar mods run 13.2 - 13.3. Going to the track April 5th with some new rubber and I hope to improve.



FatNick might have had about the world's most powerful stock GTO ...w/ just a CAI and a muffler delete he was posting around 388 whp ...and 399 whp w/ a Predator tune and 160 t-stat


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> FatNick might have had about the world's most powerful stock GTO ...w/ just a CAI and a muffler delete he was posting around 388 whp ...and 399 whp w/ a Predator tune and 160 t-stat


..... really?


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

> Originally Posted by ModBoss2
> FatNick might have had about the world's most powerful stock GTO ...w/ just a CAI and a muffler delete he was posting around 388 whp ...and 399 whp w/ a Predator tune and 160 t-stat





GTODEALER said:


> ..... really?


Yeah, seems like he picked up around 7hp w/ the tune and 3hp with the t-stat...341/337 stock


----------



## 06GOAT (Jan 29, 2006)

2006 6spd,[email protected] first and only run bone stock with 1200 miles on it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I had a 12.895 at 109. It was in April of last year bone stock and less than 2000 miles on it. I have several passes in the 13.0x range at 107-109. Also on the same day I got the 12.895 I had a 12.9x at 110 mph. There have been a few others I've heard about that went quicker stock, 12.72 is the fastest I think I've seen. I've never seen anyone trap in the 110mph range. 
The track was sticky and the DA was low, something like -250 on a mid to low 60's evening. 

Through the summer the best I could do was 13.3 at 106-107. Last trip got me back to 13.0x 13.1x area again in October.


----------



## gameover (May 13, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> FatNick might have had about the world's most powerful stock GTO ...w/ just a CAI and a muffler delete he was posting around 388 whp ...and 399 whp w/ a Predator tune and 160 t-stat


Not true. Over at the "other site" there was a thread where he took his car to another shop and it only dynoed around 360rwhp. Apparently there was something wrong with the dyno at the first shop.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

fergyflyer said:


> I had a 12.895 at 109. It was in April of last year bone stock and less than 2000 miles on it. I have several passes in the 13.0x range at 107-109. Also on the same day I got the 12.895 I had a 12.9x at 110 mph. There have been a few others I've heard about that went quicker stock, 12.72 is the fastest I think I've seen. I've never seen anyone trap in the 110mph range.
> The track was sticky and the DA was low, something like -250 on a mid to low 60's evening.
> 
> Through the summer the best I could do was 13.3 at 106-107. Last trip got me back to 13.0x 13.1x area again in October.


What was your 1/8th mile time on your fastest run?


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

ModBoss2 said:


> FatNick might have had about the world's most powerful stock GTO ...w/ just a CAI and a muffler delete he was posting around 388 whp ...and 399 whp w/ a Predator tune and 160 t-stat


How can you call that stock when parts have been changed?


----------



## smitty's05gto (Feb 5, 2006)

[email protected]

nothing to laugh at... but lots of 'em out there faster than mine.


----------



## TRU GTO (Nov 7, 2004)

I ran a 13.136 @105.78 - Bone stock 04 w/ an M6.....I have a few 13.20's as well....Love to get a mostly stock 12 out of it. Someday I need to invest in a tune and see if I can get close...


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

edysinger said:


> How can you call that stock when parts have been changed?


Because he claimed to make all but about 8 of those ponies w/ just a CAI and muffler delete.


----------



## ModBoss2 (Nov 13, 2005)

gameover said:


> Not true. Over at the "other site" there was a thread where he took his car to another shop and it only dynoed around 360rwhp. Apparently there was something wrong with the dyno at the first shop.



That's about what I figured all along.


----------



## blewbyu (Jun 4, 2006)

9.77 @ 141 with a 1.40 60`. My car was built by Cartek and has heads , cam , turbo , rear . :seeya:


----------

